# Hulu's original TV shows for 2014 are a mix of new series, new seasons and foreign transplants



## Athlon646464 (Feb 23, 2007)

*Hulu's original TV shows for 2014 are a mix of new series, new seasons and foreign transplants*

Hulu's plan to double the amount of original content it has starts with this new lineup for 2014. This year's highlights include the return of original series like The Awesomes and East Los High plus a few new shows including a reality-TV parody called The Hotwives of Orlando and supernatural comedy Deadbeat. The Behind the Mask documentary series that goes deep into the lives of sports mascots will also return, while Hulu reaches overseas for dramas like the original Swedish version of The Bridge and several BBC collaborations.

Full Story Here

Promotion video here


----------

